# Welp, I messed up (accident/insurance mess)



## server92 (Jan 29, 2020)

A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.

I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.

I just heard from insurance this afternoon, and STUPIDLY (god I am so upset with myself for this) I told them I don't drive rideshare and there was no passenger in the car. I was not thinking at ALL, and I'm only now realizing how stupid (and serious) this is.

To add to this, the woman whose car I hit reported the wrong date & time. This is a mess. I can't believe how poorly I handled this... I have no idea what to do now. Should I:

- Call the woman (she seems very kind), explain the full situation, and ask her if she would withdraw the claim if I pay the repairs up front & out of pocket?

- Or should I just call the insurance company, apologize profusely, and tell the truth (even if it costs me my ability to drive Uber)? Would doing this just screw me even more?

- Get a lawyer and hope for the best?

Any help appreciated... Thanks so much. I'm so disappointed with myself right now. :frown:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Is your insurance company questioning things ?


----------



## server92 (Jan 29, 2020)

Not that I know of... They mostly just called to ask the standard questions. 

Where I'm really upset with myself is for answering "no" when they asked if I had a passenger + if I drive rideshare... I can't believe how stupid it was to not just get rideshare insurance to begin with. :/


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


----------



## server92 (Jan 29, 2020)

@New2This I know, I know...


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. There is talk here that there is cross referencing between insurance companies and Uber. I do not know for certain though, and maybe someone who tried the same thing you did will post their results here in your thread. In the meantime....

1) Do you have an additional rider on your policy for ridesharing? Sounds like a no.

2) Did your agent ask you if you drive rideshare? Is that what triggered your denial, or did you preemptively offer a denial?

3) Did you already give your insurance company the correct date/time?


----------



## server92 (Jan 29, 2020)

@Coastal_Cruiser

Thanks for the reply.

1. No additional riders on my policy, unfortunately.

2. Yes, the agent asked if I drive rideshare first. I didn't give a preemptive denial.

3. I told them the correct time (but I didn't think to correct the date until after the phone call), and I sent photos to the other party (not the insurance) that are timestamped with the correct date. On the date she gave them, I wasn't driving for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lawyer up buttercup.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Given everything, your best tactic is likely to get in touch with the person you hit ASAP. Pay for her repairs out of your pocket. Your best chance to mitigate the damage is likely to get her to withdraw the claim. That may stop all the insurance wheels form turning, and you may end up with noting othern than a strong wake up call.

If you can't freeze the process your Plan B is to go along with her version of the date/time. Even if she has photos with your writing of the date time.

Regardless, make friends with her and get your stories straight. Most folks would rather have cash then deal with the delays of insurance. Pay cash. Buy her dinner, Bring her flowers. But stop that process if possible.

It now time for you to calm down and THINK before making your next move.


----------



## server92 (Jan 29, 2020)

@Coastal_Cruiser Thanks so much for the advice.

That's kind of what I'm leaning towards, but my only concern is that even if she does successfully withdraw the claim, the insurance company still has me on a recorded line saying I don't drive rideshare...


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

What am I missing? Saying no to ride share and having no passenger...I get it not true but what is the problem......? Are you worried that your insurance will drop you? If the woman who you hit her car doesn't have a clue that you had a passenger and drive Ride share what is the problem?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

server92 said:


> but my only concern is that even if she does successfully withdraw the claim, the insurance company still has me on a recorded line saying I don't drive rideshare...


Simply add rideshare to your policy when the dust settles. In fact there is even an argument to do so NOW. That sounds like it may make you look guilty, but whether or not the claim process is halted the move should do more good than harm (my humble opinion)

Also, on the side shop around. Find out if your company even offers it, and at an affordable price.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


Why did you want her to claim insurance in the first place? You said it was small dent. Replacing the whole bumper thing is under $1000 (max... usually it is around $850 ) . Fixing those dents would be that price (max) too. Pay it from your own pocket. Don't let insurance raise premium for 3 years ( estimated $60/monthey raise in premium for 36 months = $2160, which is better?) . Don't let Uber's Chkr have record on you.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

server92 said:


> @Coastal_Cruiser Thanks so much for the advice.
> 
> That's kind of what I'm leaning towards, but my only concern is that even if she does successfully withdraw the claim, the insurance company still has me on a recorded line saying I don't drive rideshare...


Worst that will happen is they'll find out, deny the claim and drop you .

Your insurance company isn't going to do a major investigation. You probably won't hear from them again.

Just sit tight and let them pay


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I had the rideshare clause on my insurance since day 1, cost around $3 a month in California though the poster didn’t share what state they are in I would imagine that there is a way to get your insurance legit. Until your insurance company comes back at you accusing you of rideshare let it go. After the claim is settled get your insurance right and just say you just started. Next time you could be driving Uber and Uber will deny you any compensation without proper insurance. Uber really doesn’t care but your insurance may drop you if they find out or deny claims.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


Try offering to pay for the damage, that's your best option.


----------



## server92 (Jan 29, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Can't make this stuff up.


Lol yeah, I'd be laughing at myself if I weren't so bummed about it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

server92 said:


> Lol yeah, I'd be laughing at myself if I weren't so bummed about it.


Stop worrying or you'll end up like Ian, just offer to pay for the repairs out of pocket and don't say anything to Uber.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you have the money, lawyer up and let them handle it. Tell the lawyer EVERYTHING. In theory this was insurance fraud and in theory you risk prison time. In practice that is quite unlikely but you still likely risk being blacklisted by reputable insurers.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

server92 said:


> Lol yeah, I'd be laughing at myself if I weren't so bummed about it.


Just stick with it, you probably won't hear anything else from your insurance co.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> If you have the money, lawyer up and let them handle it. Tell the lawyer EVERYTHING. In theory this was insurance fraud and in theory you risk prison time. In practice that is quite unlikely but you still likely risk being blacklisted by reputable insurers.


There are medications for your paranoia.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I would say no passenger and no rideshare. Unless it got reported to Uber it's going to be treated as a normal accident.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


You should never have involved your own insurance company in this, regardless of whether or not you had rideshare insurance. You should have gone to the waybill in the Uber app and got Ubers insurance company and policy number to give to the woman's Insurance Company. Uber's insurance is the one that should take care of accidents with pax on board - Uber having to pay for insurance is part of the justification they give for charging so much commission to drivers, so let them pay. Uber would suspend you until you proved with photos that your car is not damaged, then they reactivate you. No big deal.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


Tell the truth, get on top of it, asap.

Never compound lies ontop of lies, you'll get caught.

If someone was in your car, and the app was engaged, you have to report it to uber. You can't be sure the insurance co's lawyers wont find out. You'll probably get deactivated.

See, her insurance company is going to duke it out with your insurance company, who knows you drive for uber, so the question will come up. Was the app engaged when you hit her. Well, there are records, and they will be subpoenad Maybe not, but there's that possibility. If you lie, that's fraud, and now there's criminal liability.

If you call her and get her to drop it, well, it's too late if she filed a claim. The ball is in motion.

I hit another car in motion with a passenger. I, and the person's car I hit ( very small dent, no one hurt ) , we both called our insurance companies, and I called Uber, and told the truth. I was deactivated and reactivated within 2 hours. Really. Since little damage was done to my car, I was given the greenlight to continue driving. Not only did I get a check from James River, it was generous.

All that happened because i did the right thing, told the truth. took pictures, got the other person's insurance info, the works.

ALWAYS DO THE RIGHT THING.



The Gift of Fish said:


> You should never have involved your own insurance company in this, regardless of whether or not you had rideshare insurance. You should have gone to the waybill in the Uber app and got Ubers insurance company and policy number to give to the woman's Insurance Company. Uber's insurance is the one that should take care of accidents with pax on board - Uber having to pay for insurance is part of the justification they give for charging so much commission to drivers, so let them pay. Uber would suspend you until you proved with photos that your car is not damaged, then they reactivate you. No big deal.


I did that, and I also contacted Uber. all my insurance said was, "it's on Uber, not us". In other words, making the mistake of calling one's own insurance and then correcting that mistake by calling Uber, shouldn't be much of a consequence given that the personal insurer will just say "it's not on us". The rest of what you wrote is what happened to me. I was reactivated 2 hours later since the damage was so mild it was hardly noticeable.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's my advice.

I don't see how your insurance company can possibly know you were doing rideshare unless you told the woman you hit, which I don't see why you would have. The pax could report the accident to Uber but then that's an entirely different problem. I think you're being paranoid about this.

Anyway, the damage is done. You got into an accident after not getting the rideshare rider on your policy. You can't change that now.

Just wait it out. The odds are nothing comes of this. But then make sure to fix it and you'll feel a lot better.

Wait a little while after the settlement then sign up for rideshare coverage with your insurance. They aren't going to go back and challenge your last claim. It's just not going to happen.

I was able to add my rideshare coverage online, so I didn't have to face any problematic questions from a human being about how long I'd been Ubering. Yeah, I Ubered for quite some time without the coverage.

Good luck.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> If you have the money, lawyer up and let them handle it. Tell the lawyer EVERYTHING. In theory this was insurance fraud and in theory you risk prison time. In practice that is quite unlikely but you still likely risk being blacklisted by reputable insurers.


It's insurance fraud if you make a false statement under oath.


----------



## Jensla (Feb 14, 2020)

I am not sure what you are worried about? 

When the lady whose car you hit wrote down the wrong time, was it a time when you were on the clock with uber? If not, there is no issue.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

try this next time


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Any updates though?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

server92 said:


> A few days ago, I bumped into a parked car late at night with a passenger in the car. Two small dents on the other car, no damage to mine. Pax was friendly and was very adamant that he would not report to Uber.
> 
> I left a note and heard from the woman who owns the vehicle a few days later. I didn't report to Uber, but gave her my regular insurance info, and she filed a claim.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine returned to his car to see a dent in it and a note in the windshield. The note said:

"The people around me watching me write this note and putting it on your car think I'm giving you my contact details. But there's no chance of that happening"



BuberDriver said:


> try this next time
> View attachment 424702


Ditto.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

server92 said:


> @Coastal_Cruiser
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Ubers insurance Company is My insurance company.

Before Uber used them.

So
No way i could lie.


----------

